# Dustman Dave's Doddles/Demon Hilly 17th April



## Baggy (23 Mar 2011)

As there are a few Devon, Dorset, Somerset and Avon riders coming out of the woodwork thought Dustman Dave's rides on the 17th April might be of interest, apparently they're well organised and take in some good cake stops.
Am quite tempted by the 64k Diddy Doddle, 'cos you can buy a pink badge when you finish  

There's also the 114k Doddle and 216k Double Doddle and the Demon Hilly, which looks...well, HILLY.

At the moment I've got the Double Doddle pencilled in.


----------



## rusty bearing (23 Mar 2011)

I was down visiting friends a couple of years back so took the opportunity to do the diddy doddle, really good ride. Mrs Bearing had never been to the west country cycling before and as I used to be almost a local, well nearer Bristol really, I new she'd enjoy it to.
Go on....it'll be a doddle!


----------



## johnnyh (24 Mar 2011)

I've done the Diddy and the Doddle over the last couple of years, good rides and well recommended. 

Can't do it this year, but reckon the Double Doddle next year!


----------



## vorsprung (24 Mar 2011)

Last time there was nice weather and I did the first half of the Double Doodle, to the Canal Tearooms in Tiverton with the lead group. They were a couple of nice boys with matching kit on matching carbon bikes. We followed the proper route and were surprised to see raddled old CTC types who'd taken a shortcut ahead of us when the route came off the good road onto the lanes

Then I stopped for an hour for multiple coffees and rode with the back part of the field. This included a local to Bishops Lydeard so I used the old CTC types shortcut on the way back

It was summerish, hot, dusty. 

It was funny when we caught the 100km people as they had started an hour after us and done most of their loop and were returning to the HQ whereas we were just starting the east bound 100km loop at that point.

Dunno if I'll do it this year


----------



## Glover Fan (24 Mar 2011)

Still undecided whether i'm going to partake in this event, how many people usually take part? Will probably do the 112km doddle if I do. Dunno, already doing the Merry Monk and I don't want to ruin the fun by doing more than 1 a month. Will see.


----------



## Baggy (24 Mar 2011)

Nice weather would be a bonus, but it sounds as if it's a good ride - I couldn't find very much in the way of write ups or info online.

Am visiting the physio on Monday as after a good start to the year, one of my knees is being naughty  Will make a decision whether to enter the 112k or 216k then. 



Glover Fan said:


> Still undecided whether i'm going to partake in this event, how many people usually take part? Will probably do the 112km doddle if I do. Dunno, already doing the Merry Monk and I don't want to ruin the fun by doing more than 1 a month. Will see.


The AUK records show about 50 riders for the Doddle last year (and 5 for the Demon Hilly!) but it doesn't seem to list non-AUK members, so maybe a few more.


----------



## Baggy (29 Mar 2011)

Have been advised by the physio to cut down on the distance for a bit until further assessment, so I'll be entering the Doddle 112k.


----------



## Ian H (2 Apr 2011)

Baggy said:


> ...The AUK records show about 50 riders for the Doddle last year (and 5 for the Demon Hilly!) but it doesn't seem to list non-AUK members, so maybe a few more.



The organiser is one of AUK's characters, and a lovely chap. Unfortunately, until he learns how to do the event returns online, non-members won't appear in the lists.

I recommend the events, though.


----------



## Erudin (6 Apr 2011)

I'll be having a go at the Double Doodle, will be my first 200k, routesheet arrived in the post today.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Apr 2011)

Ooh, the starting point for them all is near me. I might come along and wave you off


----------



## Baggy (6 Apr 2011)

The organiser will probably take entries on the line if you fancy any of the rides coffeejo! Alas, I won't be there after all


----------



## Baggy (14 Apr 2011)

...after all of that might be riding the Diddy Doddle with Chuffy and another friend now.


----------



## Glover Fan (14 Apr 2011)

Am doing the 110k doddle now.


----------



## Baggy (14 Apr 2011)

We'll keep our eyes peeled for someone young


----------



## Ian H (17 Apr 2011)

I popped in to the finish on my way home from Wales. The hall was deserted apart from Dave and his wife, so I blagged a coffee and we had a chat. It looks like the weather might be too good for the Hilly. Hope you all finish without sunburn or heatstroke.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2011)

Bugger, I completely forgot. Was in my PJs til early afternoon and left the house


----------



## Glover Fan (17 Apr 2011)

Was definately a doddle! Not really a 100k, turned out to be 120k but the flattest audax i've done so far, but the company was great, the weather was great and the food not bad either. The route was OK, but was slightly disappointed to find that the route went back on itself instead of a loop, but as it was foggy in the morning I didn't see any familiarity in the scenery on the return leg.

Have nicely "tanned" (read sunburnt) legs and arms now though!

Legs felt brilliant on return, really need to tackle a 200km or a hilly 100k now.


----------



## Baggy (17 Apr 2011)

The Diddy Doddle was also a doddle!  We sauntered round, Andy Gates took the opportunity to bring a full set of panniers as practice for his forthcoming LEJoG ride. Enjoyed a nice, sunny, leisurely lunch at the Potting Shed before trundling back. Had a short detour due to a missing sign and not paying attention...and then had a visit from the p*ncture fairy with 5k to go...followed by another visit at 2.5k  

It was a good, fun day out, nice to see so many cyclists out and about. Not sure if we saw you Glover Fan, I did ask one guy but he denied being a Cycle Chatter. If you spotted a tall chap with a majestic bleached-blonde beard I was with him!

Def. sounds like you're ready for some hills or a longer ride, the New Forest 200k in May is a really nice ride if you can get there.


----------



## vorsprung (18 Apr 2011)

I didn't do any of the Dustman Dave rides or the VotR on saturday. I did manage to get out for a ride on sunday afternoon though. And I'd forgotten that the route for the 200 went up the Uplowman valley. So it was a nice surprise catching Guy & Sarah from Exeter who were back markers on the Double Doodle. I rode with them to Wilvescombe and had a natter. Loverly afternoon, I was in shorts and SS jersey


----------



## Glover Fan (18 Apr 2011)

Baggy; in that case I did see you in the village hall at the end as I had a nice chocolate cake piled on a paper plate and you were both waiting to give your mugs back!!! lol!


----------



## Baggy (18 Apr 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Baggy; in that case I did see you in the village hall at the end as I had a nice chocolate cake piled on a paper plate and you were both waiting to give your mugs back!!! lol!


How funny! I stuck my head round the door before leaving as by then it had occurred to me it might be you, but as you were tucking into the cake didn't want to disturb you. Hello, anyway, and at least next time I'll know who you are!  

That must be the smallest serving hatch in the world...


----------

